# التركيز على...في



## xebonyx

السلام عليكم

 :هل هناك فرق بين قولنا

التركيز على الشيء و التركيز في الشيء؟

​


----------



## Bakr

ركَّز الفكرَ أو نحوَه في الشَّيء : حصَره فيه ، ـ  ركّز انتباهه في المحاضرة ، - ركَّز فكرَه في إيجاد حلّ للمشكلة 
 ركَّز على الشَّيءِ : اهتمَّ به وأكَّده ، ـ ركَّزت الدَّولةُ على أهمية التَّنمية البشريّة 
معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة​


----------

